# Night & Snow



## Nat0421 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,
Ive got a uni project and I need to learn how to take photos at night aswell as in the snow. I have some experience with photography however, Im not very good with the technical aspect of setting shutters and f-stops and all that.

Could you help me set up my camera to take nice lighted photos of snow falling or using lights to highlight the snow in the dark etc. 

(my project that I have to do is themed 'night' and so hence the night time, I am holidaying to the snow this weekend and thought itd be an opportunity to capture something no one else will be able to)

Have a look at some of my inspiration photos so you know what I am talking about...

Entry 1 by WilliamHaley for Night Photography Assignment - Share Your Story: Photography Assignment 58 - Night Photography 

First Snow - ViewBug.com 

Snow and my daughter - Grimestone Photography » Grimestone Photography

???????? ?????? - BlogNews.am - ?????????? ?? ??????????


Thanks in advance!!


----------

